# fly like an eagle!



## jmaysen (Mar 10, 2008)

[video=youtube;duy_OpeQG2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=duy_OpeQG2c[/video]

my trio


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Really enjoyed this Clip. Nothing like a Trio rocking the house. Nicely done.


----------



## Astroman86 (May 6, 2010)

Awesome job.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

great stuff.


----------



## jmaysen (Mar 10, 2008)

thanks guys! have not been around for a while and missed these posts! New 4 piece in the works, more cool video coming soon!


----------

